# Decision time....... take bike back or not



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, almost a month ago I picked up a new 2.1. I have been riding as much as possible but do to weather not as much as I would like. I love the bike, but I'm thinking that I would be much happier with the carbon frame. My LBS offers a thirty day trial where you can exchange or return the bike for any reason. I am thinking I would be much happier with a carbon bike...... Like I said, I really like my 2.1, but I'm thinking I'd be even happier with the 4.5. I just hate to think that 6 months down the road I'm going to be regretting not going ahead and getting the carbon bike. There is absolutely nothing wrong with my bike, I love it, just see the grass on the other side of the fence and its looking pretty tasty. 

I'm seriously thinking about returning the bike, then going back sometime in Feb. and getting a carbon bike. that would give me some time to save up for the extra cash the 4.5 would cost me....... opinions please.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

If you "love the bike" you have now, what leads you to believe you would be happier with a carbon 4.5?

If there is something wrong or off about the 2.1, trust your instincts. Otherwise, a bird in the hand... the grass is always greener... etcetera, etcetera...


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> If you "love the bike" you have now, what leads you to believe you would be happier with a carbon 4.5?
> 
> If there is something wrong or off about the 2.1, trust your instincts. Otherwise, a bird in the hand... the grass is always greener... etcetera, etcetera...



I will bet you 6 months down the road you will want a 5.2. Take it back if you really want to stick with riding my guess is you will like carbon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Most of us want to upgrade if we can afford it, or add another bike to the quiver but I don't know that I would go without one for very long to do it. After my last crash I went nuts without road bike around.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Keep the 2.1. Ride it like crazy. Then in a year or two get something really nice and keep the 2.1 for rainy days.


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> If you "love the bike" you have now, what leads you to believe you would be happier with a carbon 4.5?
> 
> If there is something wrong or off about the 2.1, trust your instincts. Otherwise, a bird in the hand... the grass is always greener... etcetera, etcetera...


Well, there is nothing wrong with the bike. I just think I'd be even happier with Carbon, I didn't ride one for a few reasons...... money of course, and I wasn't sure if how involved in cycling I would get. I ride every chance I get and get bummed when I'm not able to ride for two days. I love cycling plain and simple. I dread the upcoming months when I'm not going to be able to ride due to the weather. This month is feels like it has rained 3/4's of the time...... anyway, back to my thinking...... why should I not go ahead and buy one now and spend the extra cash. And I'm not limiting myself to the 4.5. I'd really like to ride several carbon bikes and see what feels the best. 

I just think I'm going to regret settling for aluminum when I could spend a little more and get the carbon.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not trying to pass judgment or be critical because it's your $$ and your decision, but something doesn't add up.

If you love riding and love the bike why would you even consider being without a bike until February? I can't imagine _ever _being without a bike, and as much as I don't like indoor trainers, I know that's what I have to do to maintain my fitness until the next riding season.

Because I can't relate to some of your ideas I'm probably not offering the best advice (for you), but I'd keep the bike and get a trainer. Train indoors through the off season and rethink the new/ better bike somewhere down the road. 

IME the bike/ gear doesn't keep you riding, the love of cycling does. JMO's.


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> I'm not trying to pass judgment or be critical because it's your $$ and your decision, but something doesn't add up.
> 
> If you love riding and love the bike why would you even consider being without a bike until February? I can't imagine _ever _being without a bike, and as much as I don't like indoor trainers, I know that's what I have to do to maintain my fitness until the next riding season.
> 
> ...


Well, I actually just remembered that Trek has the 6 months same as cash so I could do that. As for staying in shape, the gym I go to has several bikes including the expresso, which I haven't rode until last night, and while it is far from being on a real bike, it is definetly a work machine. But like I was saying, I could go ahead and get the bike I wanted now instead of keeping the 2.1 and losing money later on down the road. 

I know this conversation has been pounded to death, and I know the decision is mine to make in the end. There is no doubt I'm going to be cycling as much as I can. Wouldn't it be better to spend the extra money now as opposed to keeping my bike for 6 months or a year. Having two cycling bikes is not going to be an option for me. 


My first plan was to buy aluminum with good comps and then buy a carbon frame later and transer them over to the carbon frame. But I'm just wondering if I'd be better going with a carbon now....... sigh. decisions decisions.......


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

just go get the carbon already. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jbrinkley0826 said:


> Well, I actually just remembered that Trek has the 6 months same as cash so I could do that. As for staying in shape, the gym I go to has several bikes including the expresso, which I haven't rode until last night, and while it is far from being on a real bike, it is definetly a work machine. But like I was saying, I could go ahead and get the bike I wanted now instead of keeping the 2.1 and losing money later on down the road.
> 
> I know this conversation has been pounded to death, and I know the decision is mine to make in the end. There is no doubt I'm going to be cycling as much as I can. Wouldn't it be better to spend the extra money now as opposed to keeping my bike for 6 months or a year. Having two cycling bikes is not going to be an option for me.
> 
> ...


If hitting the gym is your way of maintaining fitness in the off season, so be it, whatever works for you.

I think if it's a forgone conclusion that you'll be trading your bike for a CF model in the near future, it would be best to do it now and not lose any money. This situation also points up the importance of placing a priority on the frame and not what bolts to it, because you can always swap out/ replace those items, but when the frameset doesn't suite a rider, it's back to square one. I know your present bike suites you so that's a variable here, but the bottom line of the frameset being the heart of the bike (as I've posted in a similar thread) holds true.

Because in this second post you've added that you spend time at the gym, if you can get your money back on the Trek (and don't plan on riding in the off season anyway) you might consider taking some time to branch out to other brands/ models. I'm not implying that the Trek 4.x series aren't good, but if you're going to be dropping around 2k for a full CF bike, there are other choices, so don't limit yourself.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

brianmcg said:


> Keep the 2.1. Ride it like crazy. Then in a year or two get something really nice and keep the 2.1 for rainy days.


I did this, more or less. I love having that second bike for wet days, for use on the trainer, and for a change of pace some days. And I never have to worry about being totally bike-less in the event of a mechanical or warranty issue.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Go test ride a carbon bike and then worry about it.

One red flag here is that you mention "carbon bike" only and don't have your eyes on a particular model (unless I missed it). Don't rush out and get carbon just for the sake of it being carbon. Make sure it is indeed a better bike for you personally than the bike you want to trade in for it. Make sure you get the carbon bike you really want or it'll be an endless cycle if you don't and you might end up in the same position re-thinking if you should have gotten the good carbon bike instead of just carbon for the sake of carbon. And if you can't swing that financially now, sounds like you have a nice bike to ride while saving. That's just my take. But most importantly don't do anything that isn't based on how you feel riding a bike.
Another factor is you might not know what you REALLY want in a carbon bike. Personal preferences can only come with experience. So riding this bike for a while should drastically decrease the chances of making a mistake and help you really nail your inevitable choice of a carbon bike.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the shop owner.

I noticed the lack of a brand mentioned; just models....as if maybe Trek is the only brand on the planet.


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm not limiting myself to Trek. I am going to test ride all that I can in the area. Specialized, Giant, Trek, Cannondale, and Gary Fisher. I didn't mean that I was dead set on the 4.5. It will prolly be one of the first ones I try though. It has had very good reviews from what I've read. But I know good reviews don't mean it will fit me.

as far as glad you aren't the shop owner, I don't really understand that statement, I'm a good customer, I spent about $400 on accessories when I could have saved alot of that buying it online. I took everyones advice on here and went to the lbs several times and tried a few different bikes, then made my decision. If they don't want people returning bikes to upgrade, they shouldn't offer the 30 day trial. I would hope that they do that for people like me.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

jbrinkley0826 said:


> i'm not limiting myself to Trek. I am going to test ride all that I can in the area. Specialized, Giant, Trek, Cannondale, and Gary Fisher. I didn't mean that I was dead set on the 4.5. It will prolly be one of the first ones I try though. It has had very good reviews from what I've read. But I know good reviews don't mean it will fit me.
> 
> as far as glad you aren't the shop owner, I don't really understand that statement, I'm a good customer, I spent about $400 on accessories when I could have saved alot of that buying it online. I took everyones advice on here and went to the lbs several times and tried a few different bikes, then made my decision. If they don't want people returning bikes to upgrade, they shouldn't offer the 30 day trial. I would hope that they do that for people like me.


I meant that I'm glad I'm not the shop owner who lets people ride bikes for 30 days for free. Once the bike comes back, it's used, possibly scratched, with worn tires. It can no longer be sold for any price even close to retail. Say it was a $2000 bike. The most it could be sold for now would be $1500 (estimate). So, the owner gave someone a bike for a month AND $500 (ie: most of his profit on the bike). Just because. Yes, you don't get the other $500, but it amounts to him taking 5 $100 bills and setting them on fire.

How much bike do you have to buy to make up that extra $500? Answer: Not possible. No matter what bike you buy now, it has still cost him $500, unless he charges you $500 over retail for the new bike. Someone else would buy the bike if you didn't, so where's the benefit?

Yes, you might spend money at that shop in the future. You'd have to spend a LOT to make up for that $500.

That's why I wouldn't want to be that shop owner. His plan might make sense from a customer satisfaction angle, but it doesn't make a lot of sense from an overall business point of view.

All of the above is completely void, of course, if Trek compensates him for "used" bikes....


----------



## q_and_a (Aug 3, 2009)

Funny, I had the same thoughts about my Specialized. I bought the Allez Comp as I wasn't sure if I would really keep up with cycling and didn't want to spend the extra on the Tarmac. After a couple of months of riding, I realized that this is something I really enjoy and will probably keep it up forever. So, I thought maybe I should head back to the LBS and trade up for the Tarmac. I really like the guys at my LBS. I told them what I was thinking about and although they would have been happy to sell me the new bike, they asked my what I hoped to get out of the new bike. I was a little at a loss. They asked me if there was something about my current bike that I didn't like and again, I really couldn't come up with anything. So they said essentially what others here have said. Get out of here and go ride. I've got about 600 miles on my bike and I don't think I'll be looking for a while. I realized that I was just having bike envy and a new bike wouldn't make riding any more enjoyable. 

I understand the lure of collecting bikes, but I think that's a different hobby all unto itself. Your situation may be very different, but I thought I'd just pass along my story.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> All of the above is completely void, of course, if Trek compensates him for "used" bikes....


Local dealer here does not have that policy and we're pretty close to their <del>factory</del> headquarters, so I'd guess not. I have an '08 2.1 and would love to have a high end bike, Madone or other. Maybe some day I will but I seem to keep up pretty well with the guys I ride with (Trek, Specialized and BMC carbon). 

I'd never be without one for months to get another, and the upgrade-itis won't necessarily stop at a 4._ series Madone. Next step is the 5._ series with ___ advantages, and at that point you might as well look at...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm glad I'm not the shop owner.
> 
> I noticed the lack of a brand mentioned; just models....as if maybe Trek is the only brand on the planet.


You mean it isn't? I heard they were good bikes. What do you think? :crazy:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Take it back. Now. The very fact that you're even thinking about it is a clear sign that if you don't, you might never be happy with what you "settled" for. If you liked the bike you have, the thought of returning it wouldn't cross your mind.


----------



## sf_loft (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a feeling that there is a clear mark-up on the prices if an LBS offers a 30 day return policy. 

Back to the OP; how is the carbon bike going to be better for you? A good aluminum/carbon combo bike are as good as most low-end carbons. I'm new to road cycling myself, addicted to it, and don't see myself upgrading to carbon unless I think about being competitive and need to shave seconds. I know so many people who are in shape and compete in triathlons using regular aluminum road bikes. They compete for fun and don't really care if they finish top 10 or top 100. I think the problem with many new hobby takers, whether it be photography or cycling, read too much into the technical details and start "measurebating" their equipment, thinking that it will make them a better photographer / cyclist if they buy something more expensive with better numbers. 

I would personally ride the hell out of the 2.1 and keep it for as long as you can. There will always be a market to sell your bike when you need to upgrade. The 2.1 isn't exactly entry-level with its 105 components. Getting a carbon frame with the same components will not buy you much and will cost you $1000 more for ~1lbs of savings in the frame. 

I ride a 2009 Gary Fisher Arc Pro Aluminum / carbon (fork, chainstay, seatstay) combo with full 105 group. In stock configuration the bike weighs 19.3 lbs at 55cm. MSRP is $1870 but I paid $1450 since it was end of year and LBS is trying to get rid of 09's. Fitted well and rides great! It has an excellent frame that I can work around and will focus on small upgrades to make it a better bike. Spent $600 recently for a Mavic Ksyrium SL wheelset and this aluminum monster is down to 18lbs. I can ride this bike for many years and I don't think I can justify spending $3000+ so that I can get to 16lbs or $6000+ to get to 14lbs.

In the end its your money and you should buy whatever makes you happy. You only live once, so why not carbon!!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> I meant that I'm glad I'm not the shop owner who lets people ride bikes for 30 days for free. Once the bike comes back, it's used, possibly scratched, with worn tires. It can no longer be sold for any price even close to retail. Say it was a $2000 bike. The most it could be sold for now would be $1500 (estimate). So, the owner gave someone a bike for a month AND $500 (ie: most of his profit on the bike). Just because. Yes, you don't get the other $500, but it amounts to him taking 5 $100 bills and setting them on fire.


True, but in this case the gamble won't work out too badly for the LBS if the fish is on the hook and wanting to buy an even more expensive carbon bike. 

Not to mention the fact that once the new carbon bike explodes in the sunlight (as we all know carbon bikes do), the fish will be back for something in aluminum or steel 

To the O.P., I think you have already answered your own question. You obviously want the carbon ride. The only question is whether to take back the bike you have and wait now to save up the cash, or keep the ride you have and start saving for the carbon as a second bike. Carbon will be yours...oh yes...it will be yours.

Given how much you are in to riding, which is going to be more of hardship...putting off the carbon for a longer period of time or being without a ride entirely for a shorter period of time? Answer that and you have made your decision.


----------



## dochoot (Oct 27, 2009)

I vote to take advantage of the trade in. Great deal. Not sure if a lot of people regret getting a better bike if you can afford it.


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks for everyones advice, I went back and got the 4.7

I don't regret it one bit, cycling is something I'm very excited about, and I can afford it. Before I bought a bike I thought about just buying a used one and trying to make it work. I then came here and the majority said get fitted at local bike shop. I bought a new 2.1 and quickly found that I never could get enough of it. Then I started thinking about down the road and almost everyone I've talked to around here, and the posts I see on this forum, everyone has always ended up getting a carbon or wishing they had. Not everyone, but definetely the majority. It was a no brainer once I took the bike out for a ride. It will take a little bit for me to get the shifting down, besides that, the handling of the bike is awesome comared to the 2.1. maybe its just me, but wow, what a difference. And the bumps I used to feel aren't near as bad on this bike....... Anyone that asks me I'll tell them to go carbon if they can afford it. just my opinion..... and I am entitled to it. 

again, thanks for all the input.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jbrinkley0826 said:


> *thanks for everyones advice, I went back and got the 4.7*
> 
> * Anyone that asks me I'll tell them to go carbon if they can afford it. just my opinion..... and I am entitled to it. *


Yes, you are! Congrats on the new bike - ride safe! :thumbsup: 
(pics would be nice)


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Good decision; I am late on the post, but I think it is riding you love and you will aprreciate the 4.7 better.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jbrinkley0826 said:


> thanks for everyones advice, I went back and got the 4.7
> 
> I don't regret it one bit, cycling is something I'm very excited about, and I can afford it. Before I bought a bike I thought about just buying a used one and trying to make it work. I then came here and the majority said get fitted at local bike shop. I bought a new 2.1 and quickly found that I never could get enough of it. Then I started thinking about down the road and almost everyone I've talked to around here, and the posts I see on this forum, everyone has always ended up getting a carbon or wishing they had. Not everyone, but definetely the majority. It was a no brainer once I took the bike out for a ride. It will take a little bit for me to get the shifting down, besides that, the handling of the bike is awesome comared to the 2.1. maybe its just me, but wow, what a difference. And the bumps I used to feel aren't near as bad on this bike....... Anyone that asks me I'll tell them to go carbon if they can afford it. just my opinion..... and I am entitled to it.
> 
> again, thanks for all the input.


What did the bike shop say when you brought it back? I'm with you though--if they didn't want to take your bike back then they shouldn't have the 30 day return policy.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I think that's great. my shop let me ride my seat and wheels for 30 days and then I decided to change them out; they gave me credit for the amount of the seat and wheels and I just paid for the upgrade.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Good choice picking up the new bike....


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's my new bike.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been cycling for 35+ years and I don't have a carbon bike. Don't get sucked into the marketing hype. Just ride.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> I've been cycling for 35+ years and I don't have a carbon bike. Don't get sucked into the marketing hype. Just ride.



I agree to a point, but no need to get sucked in by the retro-grouch crowd either. They all have their merits.


----------



## q_and_a (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice looking bike.


Enjoy the ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike.. ride safe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

The owner said i would enjoy the bike much better than the 2.1. He told me it would take a little while to get used to shifting the SRAM, but I'd like it after that. It isn't that much different to me really. He was pretty excited about it really, we talked for awhile and he showed me his new 6.9 (I think thats what it is), its black and green and the wheels feel like a couple sheets of paper when you pick them up. It is definetely a sweet bike. 

I'm loving my 4.7. I have been riding as much as possible. usually 15 miles several days a week and then a good 25-30 mile ride on the weekend. 

I purchased a cyclops fluid trainer for this winter and have only been on it for a few minutes.... feels alot like the road to me, but time will tell. The weather has been really nice and haven't had any need to use the trainer yet. low 60's all last week and this week. love it!!!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a real nice looking bike! Great color scheme...

I hope you can remove that ugly warning sticker that's plastered right on the fork blade though... They do such a nice job with the paint and then slap a big ugly sticker over it, sheesh!


----------

